# any info on heritage featherlite 9.5 angler ???



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking at heritage 9.5 angler at academy, if I can't find a used will be getting this soon. The itch is getting bad (ha). I've had 4 boats but this will be may 1st kayak. this had better reviews than the Pelican getaway at same price. if any of you has any info on them let me know, Thanks..see you on the water


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I notice the Featherlite 9.5 is an sit-ik-kayak (SIK) - I am not sure I would recommend an SIK as opposed to a sit-on-top- (SOT). And 9.5 is very short - if you intend to fish inshore only and not rely on paddling too far to your honey hole, than it would work well. But if you plan to fish anywhere near open water and plan to paddle a decent distance, then this may not be the best choice. There is no way to drain water out of a SIK except the old-fasioned bailing method - and it may be problematic to get back aboardif you take a spill. I can't think of anyone in our group that still fishes from an SIK....

As a general rule, the longer the kayak, the straighter it tracks -the converse is also true. 9 1/2 feet is a short kayak, I might be concerned about the amount of effort it will take to keep the yak tracking properly on a long paddle. But if the price is right and gets you on thewater...


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

You should be fine with this yak...I have a 120 Tarpon sit-on-top and would be more likley to flip than this one. I have fished this yak in 2' plus seas with no trouble. You are sitting at water level and if you flip this one you don't need a yak in the first place. Also, better for winter fishing blocks the wind versus sitting 7" above the water with no protection. It's easy to carry and fits inside most SUV/Vans. Next question NO I don't wan't to get rid of it!!!!!!! I have caught more fish out of this yak than my boat... good luck!!!!!!!!!

PS: all I carried with me was a sponge.... for a littlewater from the fish!!!!!!!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

THANKS FOR INFO, THINGS I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## bravedave2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had mine for 2 years and have fished it all over this area except for 1+ miles offshore.Taking it in the surf is the only way I have ever gotten a lot of water in the yak. The featherlite turned out to be money well spent for me.


----------

